# Overdried tr33z



## omnigr33n (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess I left them hanging upside for too long.  The buds are very dry now.  Pretty good blunt weed, but I dont smoke blunts anymore.  I might have to change this lol.   Is there a way to make them a little more moist?  Or do I just have dry trees?  This is my first grow.  
Not badthough at all, I was aiming for a cerebral high.  I harvested when some of the trichs were a little amber and others clear to cloudy.  So Im pretty happy with the final product.


----------



## KADE (Feb 19, 2007)

bag em or bottle em... everyday open the bottle to air them out a bit... they'll gain a lil more moisture.


----------



## omnigr33n (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks Kade


----------



## KADE (Feb 20, 2007)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> thanks Kade


 
No problem man I try! At least some of u like some honest good value advice =)


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 25, 2007)

Store the buds in glass mason jars man.. keep the lid on for a couple days to a week if they are crispy. 

Like Kade said just pop em open once a day for a few minutes and then put the lid back on. If this doesn't help get a bottle sprayer and put it on the mist setting.. Fill with water and lighty mist the buds... 

I find this has helped me alot when i get weed that crumbles instead of breaks...weed that's too dry sometimes needs a squirt... Storing the jars in a dark place is also crucial to your buds curing right......


----------



## Jerseydude (Feb 27, 2007)

I've used small apple pieces or orange peel or even small hunks of potato wrapped loosely in foil.
Left them in for a day or two in mason jars taking the lids off twice a day and checking them morning & evening. That usually puts back enough moisture for crispy buds to recover. 

But be very careful of mold  .


----------



## yogi dc (Feb 27, 2007)

hey what i like to do is and it work put a pice of bread with your buds and it will put a lot of what you want back in without taking away from the smell


----------



## The Back-packer (Mar 6, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> bag em or bottle em... everyday open the bottle to air them out a bit... they'll gain a lil more moisture.



Lots of good info here, but what I have done that worked very well for me when my bud gets a little too dry is I tape a Q-tip to the top of the mason jar and seal it.  But just as everyone has said you need to open it up for few minutes every day so you don't get mold.  Also make sure the Q-tip is only damp not wet.  This method works better with the jars I use which have cork tops, I don't know if using mason jars would cause this method to be more prone to creating mold or not.  Hope this helped.


----------



## omnigr33n (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, that is A LOT of good advice..


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

just rehydrate the bud with a mister, and redo this step, u might miss out on potency, but if u cure in a jar after this, you might end up with some nice weed


----------

